# turkey trouble



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

there is a youth turkey season this weekend and i wanted to take my brother on it. i cant find any turkeys. it really sucks. none of the farmers have seen them this year and all the roads are closed. the only place we can get into the creek is flooding and we cant get across it. any suggestions?


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

you must be in iowa?? i don't know what to think. if there are no turkeys then now much you can do. just scout scout and scout and try to find them. o yea go out in the morning and listen for gobles

thats all i can saw

thomas


----------

